# CR1 "PRO" logo



## jzm (Jun 7, 2007)

To 2008 CR1 Pro owners: 
Can you be so kind as to take a photo of the PRO letters on your frame? I'm planning on converting a Contessa frameset's graphics to the "male" version of the CR1. 
Can't find a clear photo here.
Thanks so much!
Jimmy


----------

